# How much is a Jar like this worth?



## mr2real (Aug 23, 2009)

I found one of this at the flea market today in complete condition--http://cgi.ebay.com/KERR-SELF-SEALING-WIDE-MOUTH-MASON-Pt-Canning-Jar_W0QQitemZ350238095218QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518bd13772&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
 The one I seen has a glass topper with a ring instead of a full lid. The glass lid has a patent # in the center. How much is it worth?
 A couple of bottles I want to mention quickly---dark amber medicine bottle embossed 400 on the bottom. the stopper has a handle about the size of a quarter and the stopper is ground to fit tightly. And J Cullinane St. Louis -- Hutchinson bottle    Any clues to values of the bottle???


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Aug 23, 2009)

That's just crazy.  I'd say it's worth about $.50


----------



## mr2real (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, I probably got schooled again!!! I only paid $3 and now after a closer look I can tell the lid isn't original to the jar. It's to loose to be effective. Here are some photos-- it was actually a different jar from the one on eBay. Does it still fall into the 50 cent price range? Maybe the lid is worth more than the jar??
 Here is the patent info from the lid http://www.google.com/patents?id=UoMmAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=17562+jar&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=1#v=onepage&q=17562%20jar&f=false
 Also the bottom is embossed with the number 2, if that makes a difference.


----------



## mr2real (Aug 23, 2009)

front


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Aug 23, 2009)

The lid's for a Presto jar.  Still worth less then a buck according to Red Book.  The one on ebay looks pretty cool, but I don't think it's any more scarce then yours.  Kerr's are very common jars and only very few of them have any real value.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CanYaDigIt
> 
> The lid's for a Presto jar.Â  Still worth less then a buck according to Red Book.Â  The one on ebay looks pretty cool, but I don't think it's any more scarce then yours.Â  Kerr's are very common jars and only very few of them have any real value.


 

   So what he is saying is your not going to pay for that Acapulco cruise you always wanted with that jar []


----------



## pault (Sep 3, 2009)

while diving in the niagara river I found a bottle ;clear glass  ,doesnt seem to be a screw on lid app. 5 inches in height 2.5 mouth diameter. on the bottom in an off centered circle of pocked glass are the number 10-48 beneath them are  6 and 33 seperated by an anchor with an H embossed over it. any idea what  it is?


----------

